# Sick chickens



## yardstrutter210 (Jul 30, 2015)

Their coughing, breathing like they have phlegm in their lungs, and boogers in their nose passage way, and eyes don't want to open. I have given them duramycin and sulmet. It started when i got new chickens and now they all got it. Some have died. Any ideas on what i can use to make them better?

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like your flock would benefit if you put them on Dengard (tiamulin) if you have any chance of saving your flock. It appears Valley Vet sells it, you might be able to ask your vet if you have a good working relationship. From what I could find, 8 cc's per gallon of water. You might want to dissolve some unsweetened Koolaid in it to make it more palatable. 

I do have concerns about what they actually have though. If you live in a state that is not heavy handed when it comes to poultry illness' it would be a good idea to have a necropsy done to identify the germ they have.


----------

